# Networking >  Map a common drive

## devsviji

I want to map a common drive where docs are placed related to project, and it should be accessible from on-site as well offshore

What are the credentials required for this and how can be done.

If anyone is able to answer my question.. 
Please welcome

----------


## bizzzzzare

Hi Dev,

Firstly where is the Drive located is essential. Please let us know that. Assuming it is on a remote machine,

Mapping drives can be performed using "Map Network Drive option" found under MyComputer. (Right Click)

You would require to specify a Name for the drive -  I mean the drive Letter. Select an option from the list displayed.

Specify the Drive\Folder on that particular machine which you want to Map to. This has to be the folder where your project related files are located.Specify this using \\Server\\Drive\Folder......

Check the Reconnect at Login box. Once you click Finish, you would be prompted for User Credentials. These credentials can be the same as your WinNT credentials or could be a different one as well. 
NOTE  :  The particular UserID should be authorized to access the shaerd folders on the specified machine. Please ask the Administrator controlling the remote machine.

Using the above process any guy from onshore or offshore can access the common drive...

Cheers....

----------

